# CHENGDU | OPPO Headquarters | 206m | 42 fl | T/O



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

OPPO Headquarters - The Skyscraper Center







www.skyscrapercenter.com





2020-04-26 by srainove


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-05-21 by 逆光


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-09-01 by srainove


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-11 by srainove


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-05-25 by srainove


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by srainove on 16th July 2021


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-05 by srainove










2021-08-05 by tttttddddd


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

视频|书卷现雄姿 成都又添新地标_四川在线


四川在线记者 李向雨 摄影报道12月28日，四川在线记者来到位于成都市新川科技园的天府新区省级文化中心项目部看到，大面积装饰已完成，其中室内工人们正在进行装饰木门、楼梯扶手、玻璃栏板的安装以及一楼大厅区域大理石铺贴，室外外墙正在进行铝单板和玻璃安装的收尾阶段，现场一片繁忙景象。站在高处俯望，外形类似书卷的天府新区省级文化中心已展现出雄姿，建成后，这里将成为成都市又一个标志性建筑。据了解，天




sichuan.scol.com.cn




Here is a recent image of the OPPO Chengdu HQ from Chinese website scol.com.cn


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Cladding has progressed over the last month. Nice to see what I believe is the Tianfu cultural center, the two round building in the center of the screenshot brighten things up.


https://www.ixigua.com/7060088715749622308?logTag=aabb3f1da5cc99a96369


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Recent aerial screenshots of this tower showing progressing in cladding installation.


https://www.ixigua.com/7069006538416849421?logTag=fc3644c861264b102ff1


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here's a good clear Xigua video screenshot of Chengdu's OPPO HQ Tower from a day or few day. Cladding installation is progressing well and so is construction on the ring-shaped Tianfu Cultural Center.


https://www.ixigua.com/7088324771091481102?logTag=f219a46e403a66f2ee34


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here's another 4K screenshot update from a few days ago.
Finishing touches are still ongoing.


https://www.ixigua.com/7097136715256889893?logTag=86d32985e118d6784668


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

what huge amount of residential buildings


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

More cladding has been installed on the Chengdu OPPO Tower in recent weeks. We need to change the status of this projec to T/O


https://www.ixigua.com/7104813576988131848?logTag=599c5b4237196a5e5eb8


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Screenshot updates from a few days ago.


https://www.ixigua.com/7114301786692944421?logTag=958bd8e402cf768672b2


----------

